
Inside Kdenlive: How to fuzz a complex GUI application? - alcinos
https://kdenlive.org/en/2019/03/inside-kdenlive-how-to-fuzz-a-complex-gui-application/
======
0x54MUR41
Previous submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19337689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19337689)
(3 days ago)

